# What do you grab for?



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok, I'm hoping this doesn't somehow turn into a train wreck post, but I'm gonna try it anyway, even though we talk about it all the time.

So early season is beginning to close in on us, we've got the count down going, we seem to be bickering at a healthy rate for this time of year, all is looking good.

Just out of curiousity, I want to know what everyone's #1, day in day out, go to goose call is. That's all though. No one is interested in hearing why your call is better than the next guys, or why the last guy who posted is wrong.

Just imagine that you can only blow one call for the rest of your life, tell us what it is. Start with your first pick, then your next, go as far as you want I guess. I'll start.

At this moment, always subject to change:
My #1 Tim Grounds "Super Mag" (even though my current one has some issues)
My #2 Giant Killer "Little Giant"


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

#1 Pro Super Mag
#2 Feather Duster Early Season, Super Mag tuned up Regular season.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Poly Carb SuperMag. Just like my man Threinen! 8)


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

The three goose calls on my primary field hunting lanyard are:
#1 GK Giant Killer
#2 Performance Calls Fast Talker
#3 Heartland Custom Calls X-Out

If I could only use/have one, it would be a Giant Killer, no question...


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Field- Money Maker
Water- PC-1 Wood


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

TG- Pro Super Mag
Foiles - SMH


----------



## Blue Plate (Jul 31, 2006)

GK Little Giant 
C&S Custom Calls Prophet


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

#1A My own handbuilt maple short reed
#1B Zink Moneymaker
#2 Zink PM


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

#1 zink paralyzer
#2 zink Lil man.


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Skitzo G-Tox antifreeze acrylic

Skitzo G-Tox cocobola


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

#1 Grounds Coco Super Mag
#2 Grounds Poly Super Mag (tuned a bit higher)

Hopefully the new Real Thang before long...


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

#1 TG Pro Super Mag (cs)
#2 Feather Duster
#2A-MoneyMaker-higher tuned
#2B-StageFreight-even higher tuned (These 2 new calls have yet to see the field soo 
assumptions/results are T.B.D)

(Hopefully, the new Real Thang b4 long also. :wink: )


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

SMH
Feather Duster
This year adding the Shawn Stahl call from Buck Gardner.

Got a new I5-Killer in the other day from Saunders...can't wait for the little geese. 8) I got a pip squeek from Heartland being demoted from the lanyard if anyone is looking for one.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Our group (the otd's-older than dirt) really like to use the Tyler and Zach as our go-to calls. Those guys really do a good job for us. Jed did a great job as well but then he has now moved to MN so everyone hates him now..............Just a joke, relax.

I really think that Flick will fill in nicely for Jed, he seems to have a lot of potential and works well for food and beer!!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

#1-Strait Meat Honker
#2- Flock Talk...good call when all your acrylics and polys freeze up...


----------



## waterfowler06 (Aug 10, 2006)

Tim Grounds

1 triple crown
2 real thang
3 pro supermag


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> #1 zink paralyzer
> #2 zink Lil man.


Same here. I find myself using the Littleman more than anything now.


----------



## dukegoose (Jul 17, 2006)

1. Feather Duster

2. Zink PM


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

1: Tim Grounds Super Mag

2: GK Giant Killer Acrylic/Bocote wood


----------



## CDK (Aug 1, 2005)

*Bay County Calls-SHORE THING
Little Man*


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

1) Gander Valley Custom Call
2) Lynch Mob - Goose Noose


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

#1 Winglock Wood
#2 Winglock Acrylic
#3 Strait Meat Honker 
Not sure the names of both the Winglock calls, but they are both fast they also take very little air to blow. I have the wood tuned high and the acrylic tunded low.


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> #1 Grounds Coco Super Mag
> #2 Grounds Poly Super Mag (tuned a bit higher)
> 
> Hopefully the new Real Thang before long...


That old Olt didn't make the list? 

For me
1. My new Shell Creek Game Calls, Shredd'r Pro
2. Grounds Super Mag


----------



## universitywaterfowler (Jul 15, 2007)

Little Man- higher pitched #1
Super Mag-does everything else #2
Power Clucker- same as super mag, but not as well... close #3


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

djleye said:


> I really think that Flick will fill in nicely for Jed, he seems to have a lot of potential and works well for food and beer!!!


Flick sounds pretty good on a goose call... and I dont know how because the tune on his super mag is impossible for me to blow.

I usually blow a feather duster for the big honks. I haven't bought many calls though, looking to expand.

I really like blowing zink little man and SMH's, just hard to cough up the $$$. Anybody want to trade a LM-1 or a SMH for a used/good condition shadow grass finisher?


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> That old Olt didn't make the list?


Sorry man..
That old Gary McCree modified A-50 flute has been put into retirement... 

I'm going to have to pull it out for an old school hunt though...


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Whatever call I grab first on my lanyard...

I love my lessor call on those big dumb burly guy's also.


----------



## muddy river (Jan 16, 2007)

1. Bay Country Calls-Shore Thing
2. Winglock-Acrylic


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

#1 Hawk Creek Calls Short Reed Goose

theres no need for a second call


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Remington06 said:


> theres no need for a second call


A second call can be compared to having a back-up battery in your boat IMO. You wouldn't catch me dead w/o a 2nd, 3rd, 4th, or 5th call in the field (especially in the late-season.) It's not going to make your lanyard any heavier and sure as heck isn't going to take up any room in the blind bag. :wink:


----------



## Remington06 (Mar 7, 2005)

Every single call I use is made by Hawk Creek Calls, from my duck calls to my turkey calls. I carry 2 of his goose calls one made of maple the other of buckthorn and 2 duck calls


----------



## Goosewhisperer26 (Mar 16, 2007)

#1-Zink little man
#2- Zink power maximus


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

Gotta be my Saunders Traffic.....that call can do anything, period.


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

dblkluk said:


> Sorry man..
> That old Gary McCree modified A-50 flute has been put into retirement...
> 
> I'm going to have to pull it out for an old school hunt though...


Shame on you! :eyeroll:

:beer:


----------



## QuackerStacker (Jul 20, 2007)

Big River Long Honker. Just kiddin

#1 Paralyzer


----------



## deadeye06 (Aug 6, 2006)

#1 Winglock Walnut Longneck


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Fieldhunter, when the fire ants find his nuts!


----------



## cheapdux (Nov 2, 2006)

#1 PIT BOSS (all around all season mine just seems to do what it needs to)

#2 an old broke in P.S. OLT regular goose (for the smaller geese) "one sweet sounding call given to me by my father)

Any for some reason i have a old black Lohman model C-50 goose flute that smells like musty corn and cat tail marsh that i just can't seem to take off me lanyard

I LOVE GOOSE HUNTING


----------

